# HOW MANY MILES ARE ON YOUR SENTRA?



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

154k for me. I hope to see close to 300k before the quarters rust away. Anyone near 300k? If so, how much work was done to the car?

Jason


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

My wife's '05 SE has 29K miles and my winter beater '94 LE has 91K miles!


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Metro 273 off topic i live in Florida trust me IT SUX in miami and most of florida its only a get away spot. take it from someone who lives here lol....


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sinning said:


> Metro 273 off topic i live in Florida trust me IT SUX in miami and most of florida its only a get away spot. take it from someone who lives here lol....


You lost me...


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

209k new engine, upgrade/replaced all suspension parts. But this car is being raced once a month at autoX events!


----------



## dconger74 (Feb 27, 2007)

My everyday gas mileage getter! Turned 127,000 on the clock pulling in the driveway today! Runs like a champ! '97 GXE.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

maroonsentra said:


> You lost me...


He's talking about my sig. I wanna move down to Florida but my wife doesn't want to.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

metro273 said:


> He's talking about my sig. I wanna move down to Florida but my wife doesn't want to.


Got ya. I wish I was some place warmer too.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

ole' lady just turned 80 ...wow sorry bout the rhyming


----------



## cmccrkn (Jul 6, 2008)

'96 GXE at 182K. Also hoping for 300K.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

my 200sx has aboout 175k and no major issues yet!!!just the starter got replaced twice now....damn things


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

brady_bushby said:


> my 200sx has aboout 175k and no major issues yet!!!just the starter got replaced twice now....damn things


That might be an alignment issue with your flywheel


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

maroonsentra said:


> That might be an alignment issue with your flywheel


its been two starters in 3 years tho, i JUST now got it replaced like 15 mins ago...the shop just called me lol but you think its the alignment of the flywheel? well i need to get a jwt one anyways so YaY!!!:hal:


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

brady_bushby said:


> its been two starters in 3 years tho, i JUST now got it replaced like 15 mins ago...the shop just called me lol but you think its the alignment of the flywheel? well i need to get a jwt one anyways so YaY!!!:hal:


It's just very common when starters keep getting broke. are the teeth getting chewed up or is it fried? That should tell you the answer if it's the flywheel.

Jason


----------



## rawl (Mar 21, 2008)

mine 80k kms on my 2001 sentra


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

My 98 200sx has 198k, after it sat for three years, and still getting 42 mpg out of the thing.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

1997 GXE 104K 
1997 SE-R 110K


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

My 96 has 295XXX on her without any problems. got her with about 190XXX for about 3gs


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

racerx04 said:


> My 96 has 295XXX on her without any problems. got her with about 190XXX for about 3gs


I only paid $1000 for mine with 150k on it. 3gs sounds pretty steep with those miles.


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

everything on the car was new except the motor and tranny


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

racerx04 said:


> everything on the car was new except the motor and tranny


and if you've gone that many miles (hopeufully with only normal wear and maintaince) You got your money worth.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

sounds like you over paid, i got my 97 with 106xxx for $3200


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

brady_bushby said:


> sounds like you over paid, i got my 97 with 106xxx for $3200


??? Mine was $1000. I think the 2200 difference isn't worth 50k more miles. At least not for me. My car looks like it has 2,000 miles on it....:woowoo:


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

my only problem with the car is two blemish spots on the trunk.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

172,000 and it went down on friday. Heard a clunk then drove to the garage both belts were gone and oil pouring from the front main. I have no clue to why I lost the belt and now oil is running out. Time for a new JDM.


----------



## GrnB14SE-R (Aug 20, 2008)

295K's hard to beat but i've got 230K on my SR20 in my 97 200SX SE-R, same engine and tranny.


----------



## xGA16DEx (Aug 22, 2008)

My 98 XE is at 150,000


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

I swear i will never stop loving this motor, it just keeps going and going and going.


----------



## Firebird213 (May 15, 2008)

my 98 sentra is at 75K and its a great car, but i seriously dont think i'll drive it anywhere near 300K before upgrading to a B15 sentra.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Firebird213 said:


> my 98 sentra is at 75K and its a great car, but i seriously dont think i'll drive it anywhere near 300K before upgrading to a B15 sentra.


yeah, I've been looking at the newer sentras, they look nice, but are they as realible?


----------

